# bronze seiko turtle homage



## TN9 Watch Company (Dec 20, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

That's a good looking watch. I like it.


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

I do too. But why the smallish crown?
And your logo looks way too much like Dagaz


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Looks mighty sharp!


----------



## fortysix (Jun 11, 2015)

love bronzos, looks great


----------



## watchcrazy007 (Aug 8, 2016)

I really like it. The crown is to small. How can I get one ?


----------



## billwilson (Aug 20, 2012)

I got mine from Ridwan in Indonesia 

Only contact is on Facebook


Sent from St. Somewhere


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

Contact info please?


----------

